# Broke a tooth



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Continuing my tradition of having ridiculously trivial injuries, today I broke a tooth. Not while snowboarding, not some massive fail while trying a new trick. Oh no, not me. I broke a tooth while sitting on the lift eating a granola bar. Fuck me with a broomstick, I bet I'm going to die by having a can of paint land on my head or something.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Are you teeth made of chalk? 

Sorry to hear that though, sounds very very painful.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Donutz said:


> Continuing my tradition of having ridiculously trivial injuries, today I broke a tooth. Not while snowboarding, not some massive fail while trying a new trick. Oh no, not me. I broke a tooth while sitting on the lift eating a granola bar. Fuck me with a broomstick, I bet I'm going to die by having a can of paint land on my head or something.


Frozen granola bar?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, the bars are pretty cold and hard after sitting in my pocket for a few hours. But the tooth broke along a filling. Not painful though. I may have just lost the filling. Can't really see it from here...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Yikes, Donutz. Hope it's not too serious. 

Keep an eye out for rogue broomsticks and paint cans.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

WTF do they put in the granola up there :laugh:


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

damn... that's some crazy granola bar

while we are on the topic of trivial injuries... i fell down the stairs a couple of weeks ago with a sandwich in my hand... i decided to protect my sandwich instead of my body and mashed up my knees real good lol


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

It is amazing what some men will do to protect food. I would be one of those men.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've chipped a tooth with a hedge-climber... anytime I get hurt it's also always doing something really stupid and trivial.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I slipped and fell walking down a motorcross jump a couple of weeks after breaking my collar bone I rebroke it but I did not spill my beer..


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

That sucks about the tooth Donutz! I'm all twisted right now in my back cause I thought some urban snowboarding would be a great idea since we actually got snow at my elevation. And you know what, it was, right up until I landed hard on my heels in about 2 inches of snow covering the frozen-ass grass. There was more than 2 inches of snow overall, but we had been hitting our jump quite a bit and didn't refresh the landing yet. I guess that's why they say Hindsight is 20/20. :laugh: Shoulda just stuck with the powder.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> I rebroke it but I did not spill my beer..


As it should be. As it should be... :laugh:

BTW, I just got back from the dentist. Sheared one entire cusp off my back molar. However, the dentist wasn't surprised as he had a 'watch' on that tooth. So now I'll be getting a crown. Fortunately I have good coverage (being in a govt union still means something up here  )


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Donutz said:


> As it should be. As it should be... :laugh:
> 
> BTW, I just got back from the dentist. Sheared one entire cusp off my back molar. However, the dentist wasn't surprised as he had a 'watch' on that tooth. So now I'll be getting a crown. Fortunately I have good coverage (being in a govt union still means something up here  )


Oh oh, See if you can get gold, see if you can get gold! They are fucken awesome!


----------

